# 2001 1.8T AWW Cam Chain Tensioner Replacement



## DIRTBIKEZ (Oct 25, 2005)

I've done my research on here for the past few weeks, oil pressure is within spec. The rattleing/tapping noise comes on when engine is hot and goes away at and above 1200-1300 rpm. Trying to determine whether to pay for the repair or do it myself. Approx what would the dealer charge for parts and labor for this repair? Thanks in advance.


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: 2001 1.8T AWW Cam Chain Tensioner Replacement (DIRTBIKEZ)*

The dealer's price on the part alone is $728 plus labor will be huge. I just did this myself and I felt that it was not that difficult. If you want more info on the DIY IM me.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

i wound do it my self but im not sure how mechanically inclined you are but for the dearship i think its 4 hrs larbor or some where around there. i payed 360 for my vvt tensioner. at the dearship


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 2001 1.8T AWW Cam Chain Tensioner Replacement (desertfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desertfx* »_The dealer's price on the part alone is $728 plus labor will be huge. I just did this myself and I felt that it was not that difficult. If you want more info on the DIY IM me.









AEB head money right there


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_i wound do it my self but im not sure how mechanically inclined you are but for the dearship i think its 4 hrs larbor or some where around there. i payed 360 for my vvt tensioner. at the dearship

No offense, but A: I was just there a couple of weeks ago and B: I still could only get the part for $475 outside of the dealer. It's pretty common knowledge that brand new this part is not cheap. Dealer cost is higher than $360...


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

I have 2 of those cam adjusters for sale, both Brand NEW


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (desertfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desertfx* »_
No offense, but A: I was just there a couple of weeks ago and B: I still could only get the part for $475 outside of the dealer. It's pretty common knowledge that brand new this part is not cheap. Dealer cost is higher than $360...









im sure its more than what i payed and i did it like 2 years ago and my friend was a tech at the dealership and he told me 360 would take care of the part i was just explaining my experience with the situation


----------



## DIRTBIKEZ (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_I have 2 of those cam adjusters for sale, both Brand NEW


How much do you want for one? I found a DIY on the web just wanted to get an idea of the labor.


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (DIRTBIKEZ)*

PM sent


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*

its not hard, if you know what you are doing. but things can go very, very wrong if you don't.


----------



## DIRTBIKEZ (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm sure I can do it, just a little lazy some times as this is the wifes car, I do all my own work on my truck.


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

I am changing mine right now


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (audis4ed)*

the price difference is in wheter or not you have vvt.......if it does then it s very expensive......if not then its alot cheaper

and yes we get 4 hours labor at my dealer to change the tensioner


----------



## countrytime (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*

Do you still have the tebsioners - if so, how much?


----------



## 007jetta (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 2001 1.8T AWW Cam Chain Tensioner Replacement (DIRTBIKEZ)*

I have the same symptom on my 2002 1.8t jetta, as soon as the the car heats up, you get a tapping noise that would go away when you rev it up to about 1300 RPM. Just curious, did replacing the cam adjuster solve the problem.


----------



## whitemike (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: 2001 1.8T AWW Cam Chain Tensioner Replacement (007jetta)*

bump cuz i have the same symptom that 007 is describing and wondering if anybody has experience with this?


----------



## dzellers (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2001 1.8T AWW Cam Chain Tensioner Replacement (whitemike)*

I've got the exact same symptoms on my 1.8T AWW Jetta at 136k. It started about 2 weeks ago after an oil change. I had been using 10W40 and switched to 5W30, though that probably has little to do with it. I haven't had any problems with oil pressure codes or CEL's, but it does seem likely that there is oil sludge buildup or something that causes the chain tensioner to allow the cam chain to tap after a good run and only at idle. The tapping noise will immediately go away around 1200-1300 RPM's. 
I am going to try some engine crank case cleaner like Marvel Mystery oil additive for a week or two and then change to a heavier oil. I also read that the PCV valve and valve cover beather can get cruddy and cease to function allowing for increased pressure in the engine, which in turn will cause it to leak at the valve cover and cam cam chain tensioner gasket. Mine has a small leak at the cam chain tensioner gasket and I've always noticed a bit of oil at the top of the engine around the oil cap that is not from spillage.
If the pcv, valve cover pressure regulator valve, and the oil change doesn't fix the problem, I'll spend the $350 for the cam chain tensioner and have a friend install it.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 2001 1.8T AWW Cam Chain Tensioner Replacement (dzellers)*

the tensioners were an issue with 01-03 1.8t engines. They updated to a new design on the 04 models. The rat is usually caused by low oil pressure ( clogged pickup screen on oil pump) But they do eventually fail. And yes there like 450.00 at the dealer and 420 aftermarket.


----------



## whitemike (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: 2001 1.8T AWW Cam Chain Tensioner Replacement (Slimjimmn)*

Wait...so are you saying that the rattle is not caused by the tensioner, Slim? This problem got worse, and I am getiing ready to change the tensioner, but I dont want to if it is not really the problem. 
If it is the tensioner, would I have to ask for this updated 04 version? Where would be a good place to purchase?


----------



## Leonidas_uni_Fr (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 2001 1.8T AWW Cam Chain Tensioner Replacement (whitemike)*

Change the oil pump tensioner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Had the same prob(tapping noise when engine is hot,only at idle-1600rpms)....Plz Info us when you fix it to match the results.


_Modified by Leonidas_uni_Fr at 1:24 AM 4-9-2009_


----------



## lucianwwl (May 14, 2008)

I have the same problem ... do you mean the chain tensioner?


----------



## Leonidas_uni_Fr (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (lucianwwl)*

Not Cam chain tensioner.The prob is OIL PUMP tensioner(part num 06A 115 113 costs aprx 9$).Thats why the tapping noise appears only when eng is hot and can be heared mostly somewhere inside oil pan.If you open your hood and try to hear the noise you will find out that its not from head.You may hear it but in low volume.Then try to lie down to the oil pan and hear the tapping noise volume.Much more!There is the prob!Oil pump tensioner! 
Go fix it!Here in Greece i found from where this noise is comimg from and already fixed 2 cars which had this prob for over 1 year,and had replaced cam chain tensioner for no reason!
Go for it and inform the rest by posting your results!


----------



## lucianwwl (May 14, 2008)

do you think the changing the oil type would make a difference?
i use 5w40 magnatec now ... i was hoping that the noise will dissapear with new oil, nut nothing!
do you have a picture with the part? where is situated?
thanks!


----------



## Leonidas_uni_Fr (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (lucianwwl)*

Nope.I have tested most oil types.Synthetic 5-40,10-60,15-50,5-30,motorkote add.Nothing changed.Nothing worked.
Bec of the high temp the chain of oil pump dilitates,and bec of the oil pump chain tensioner faulure the chain cant be tensioned enought so there the noise appears,Thats why the noise can be heared only when hot.Noise doesnt disapperar after 1.500rpm.Just changes frequency and cant hear it. The oil pump tensioner pic is this 
( http://www.rmeuropean.com/Part....aspx )
There is no reason trying anything(diff oil type etc) that makes the prob smaller,you dont fix it by this way
I told you the solution.Now its up to you.When you fix it drop a msg here for your results so we can have a perfect match for the prob solution.As i told here is tested to 2 cars that now have no prob!










_Modified by Leonidas_uni_Fr at 5:16 AM 4-12-2009_


----------



## lucianwwl (May 14, 2008)

I asume it's simple to change this ... ?!
Does the part fit my engine code AVJ, from what I've read it's rare code engine on this forum ...
thank you, again!


----------



## Leonidas_uni_Fr (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (lucianwwl)*

This part 06A 115 130 will fit your car.To change it is a mess.Oil pan has to be dropped and you must remove timing belts to do the work.So the whole thing is like changing timing belts PLUS dropping oil pan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucianwwl (May 14, 2008)

So you are saying that i should change the timing belt also, i had it programmed sometime soon! But, what about the other cases that were presented in the begining of the topic?!? I really wish for you to be wright, 8$ is lot cheap than 800$!










_Modified by lucianwwl at 12:16 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## Leonidas_uni_Fr (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (lucianwwl)*

To the other cases the said that they THINK that the problem is the cam chain tensioner.I havent seen anyone saying that he replaced the cam chain tensioner and solved the problem.As i said try yourown to locate where the sound comes from.For sure NOT from cam chain tensioner and generaly not from Head.Comes from somewhere inside oil pan and it is the oil pump chain tensioner.
Well if you have programmed to change your timing belts soon,then go for it and change the oil pump tensioner together.By this way you will avoid paying double for the same work and you will have your problem fixed and your timing belts changed








And as i said plz dont forget to post your results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucianwwl (May 14, 2008)

mine does exactly the same!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
what do you say about it?


----------



## Leonidas_uni_Fr (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (lucianwwl)*

So you want to say that the noise comes from head(valve cover)?If that happens the prob is definatly cam chain tensioner $$$$


----------



## zukgod1 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (lucianwwl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucianwwl* »_mine does exactly the same!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
what do you say about it?

Sounds like mine!!
I'm pretty sure it's the tensioner. Using a stethoscope (sp) and touching various parts of the engine its loudest at the back of the head.
I was thinking about taking it off and cleaning the oil ports in it and replacing the chain guides. I had a sludge issue a while back and was thinking maybe the oil ports may be partially plugged from the sludge.


----------



## lucianwwl (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (Leonidas_uni_Fr)*

Yes, mine does just like the one in the video, but is not so loud!








If I don't fix it, what can happen?
I am hoping it will go away on it's own, I'll make a flush, change oil again ...


----------



## whitemike (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (lucianwwl)*

Well after finding that this thread is still going on, I will give my .02 cents on the topic now. 
Read my above posts, I had the SAME exact problem as described earlier. The problem consisted of LOUD tapping in the head after the motor warmed up at idle. I already had my timing belt changed, so I knew it wasn't related. Well I had my cam chain tensioner swapped out for a new one and the problem went away and I haven't had any problems with the noise since (knocks on wood). 
I also changed the valve cover gasket while I had the cover off since it was leaking anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Unfortunately now I have another leak to take care of, which I do not know where it is, LOL.


----------



## lucianwwl (May 14, 2008)

At my local part provider the tensioner costs 452 euro + mecanic, I think it will take me to 700 euro.
About 1000$! 







should I try a flush before? Should I buy the second hand part ...


----------



## whitemike (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (lucianwwl)*

Wow, that is expensive. 
Not sure if this place ships internationally, but you could always ask. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2180


----------



## lucianwwl (May 14, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
288$
it's the best price price on the net!


_Modified by lucianwwl at 1:13 AM 4-14-2009_


----------



## lucianwwl (May 14, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting
288$
it's the best price price on the net!


----------



## Hayesky (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (whitemike)*

I have the AWW engine so the part cam chain tensioner has an electrical tensioner rather then the cheaper mechanical tensioner on it, which means you have to pay several hundred dollars more for the AWW tensioner. 
Looks simple to replace, but be very careful with the cam shafts, I need to figure out how to replace the seals while im in there. The Stealership said that you have to drop out the engine to do this job, you dont, unless you want to replace the chain and the lower cam chain guides, which could have something to do with the ticking at idle rpms after the engine warms up, going away with excelleration. 
The oil pump tensioner I dont know about. Can you give a step by step on how to replace this??


----------



## Hayesky (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (Hayesky)*

Great visual on how to do this on a 1.8t passat. http://www.passatworld.com/for...15732


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Hayesky)*

i just did this job on a aww ''bad vvt'' basically it two jobs... 1 being a timing belt job and the second being changing the vvt ...just learn how to mime them 16 chain rivets from notch to notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not that bad of a job just take it slow good luck


----------



## wolksvagen26 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (kamahao112)*

so when doing this job of the cct. you have to remove the timing belt?


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

Another cheapish source that ships worldwide... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...t_924


----------



## thenukepuke (Aug 24, 2010)

*hey thread*

i have a raddling noise when i first start car and when oil heats up i find the same noise only when i am idling. where do i go thread to pick up the cheapiest cam tensioner for 2001 audi tt 1.8 coupe? they want a thousand at the dealers and how hard is it to install?


----------



## DuWerkeCustoms (Apr 15, 2009)

*i am havin the same problems*

i am changin motors in my 1.8t jetta and the motor i bought had a bad cam chain tensioner how hard is it to change out and how can i be sure its the problem?:banghead:


----------



## thenukepuke (Aug 24, 2010)

hi there, where did you get your tensioner for 475 ?


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

This is an old thread brought up from the grave but here's some info I've found helpful...

DIY: http://www.passatworld.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215732

Cheap Tensioners:

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/


----------



## thenukepuke (Aug 24, 2010)

.my cam chain tensioner number is 058 109 088 D and all the ones on ebay has a k at the end. i was told mine is electronic and more exspensive. if any one knows where to get this type of tensioner in north america under 700 i would appreciate the info


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

The "K" version is the electronic one for cars with VVT.

My understanding is that the "D" part was replaced my the "E" part which was replaced by the "K" version but that's just second hand info so don't take my word on it. 

What year/model/engine code do you have?

Other than that you might try calling the dealer parts desk about it. See if they give you a "K" part number when you ask for a tensioner for your car. If you're lucky you might even get someone who would be able to tell you for sure that the "D" should be replaced with a "K".


----------



## thenukepuke (Aug 24, 2010)

*hey mach*

my engine code is awp 2001 audi tt coupe , ill check the dealers to see if D ,E and K are all the same


----------



## thenukepuke (Aug 24, 2010)

i was told that i have to phone the manufacter in germany to find out if the cam chain tensioner number ending with D is the same part number ending with K or E. i would appriciate it if any of you euro dudes could find out a contact or if these letters are all the same. all i know is mine is electronic and is more expensive then the cheap one. thanks all for your info.


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

> i was told that i have to phone the manufacter in germany to find out if the cam chain tensioner number ending with D is the same part number ending with K or E. i would appriciate it if any of you euro dudes could find out a contact or if these letters are all the same. all i know is *mine is electronic and is more expensive then the cheap one*. thanks all for your info.


VW needs to do a recall or we need to do a group buy.

I am in the same boat. :banghead:


----------



## thenukepuke (Aug 24, 2010)

*2001 audi tt 1.8 coupe awp cam tensioner needed*

im just wondering if the europe code number ends with a K is the same part as my code 058109088D and if this D code has been updated to a E code in north america? does anyone know for sure that these are all the exact same part? i really dont want to pay a $1000 when i can pay $300 to $400 for the same part. It really should be a recall on this part! thanks all for any info


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

thenukepuke said:


> im just wondering if the europe code number ends with a K is the same part as my code 058109088D and if this D code has been updated to a E code in north america? does anyone know for sure that these are all the exact same part?


 Not sure but I just replaced my "D" version with a "K" I bought from MJM. Visually they looked identical other than the following: 

"D" 
- Black plastic chain slides 
- Black solenoid body 

"K" 
- Orange plastic chain slides 
- Silver solenoid body 

Not sure if these differences were due to the "D"/"K" differences or just different manufactures. Either way they new "K" tensioner has been working great for me.


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

this is bogus. looks like mjm has best price for 'oem' but how is that really a oem part...it's 1/2 the price of other places' oem AWW one (version k)


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

papaskot said:


> this is bogus. looks like mjm has best price for 'oem' but how is that really a oem part...it's 1/2 the price of other places' oem AWW one (version k)


My MJM tensioner didn't say "Made in China" like the "OEM" oil pump I got from another place so that was good enough for me :laugh:


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

I got one off the TT forum brand new for $220 shipped. I did the labor myself, had to loosen the cams up, which made me nervous, but ended up being no big deal. Made me wish I hadn't lived with the problem for over a year. If you understand engines, valve timing, and have intermediate level mechanical skills, I'd give this a 4 out of 10 for difficultly.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

MJM has them for cheap'ish.


----------



## 02 jetta turbo (Aug 15, 2010)

like said before bringing this thread up from the dead, but and i know this is probably a stupid question but how do i know what type my engine is meaning AWW AWP AWM, my car is an 02 1.8t, and once again i know its a stupid question but thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

> my car is an 02 1.8t,


You have a AWP.

We need a group buy on this part!!!!! Too many people have this problem and it is an expensive part!!!!


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

MarkusWolf said:


> You have a AWP.
> 
> We need a group buy on this part!!!!! Too many people have this problem and it is an expensive part!!!!


Engine code should be stamped on the front passenger side corner of the head. There is a small flat rectangular part. Here's a crappy pic I found of where you are looking:


----------



## ssgtob1 (Nov 16, 2009)

If I were to get a group buy together with one of the forum sponsors, how many people would be need a K version cam chain tensioner?


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

> ssgtob1
> 
> If I were to get a group buy together with one of the forum sponsors, how many people would be need a K version cam chain tensioner?


If my guy does not get back to me, I am in. I need the K version but cheaper!!!


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

> Engine code should be stamped on the front passenger side corner of the head. There is a small flat rectangular part. Here's a crappy pic I found of where you are looking:


Funny, cuz I know my car is AWW, but it does not have a stamp there.


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

Never seen a car with no stamp at all. Yours should be an AWW if it's an 02.


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

> Never seen a car with no stamp at all. Yours should be an AWW if it's an 02.





Actually:

00 = AWD

01 = AWD

01.5 = AWW

02 = AWP


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

machx0r said:


> My MJM tensioner didn't say "Made in China" like the "OEM" oil pump I got from another place so that was good enough for me :laugh:


i didnt mean that mjm was bogus (i got mine from there).

just that this part is so expensive and a bunch of people are having this problem...._that_ is what is bogus. damned you vw


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

papaskot said:


> i didnt mean that mjm was bogus (i got mine from there).
> 
> just that this part is so expensive and a bunch of people are having this problem...._that_ is what is bogus. damned you vw


Was yours from MJM also as described by Mouxour:



> "D"
> - Black plastic chain slides
> - Black solenoid body
> 
> ...


The "K" version I have is:

- *Tan'ish/light brown* plastic chain slides
- Silver solenoid body













.


----------



## 02 jetta turbo (Aug 15, 2010)

I had the problem as said before where whenheated it would knock and when you rev up to 1100 rpm the sound goes away. replaced the cam chain tensioner and it fixed it. I got the part for 375.


----------

